# panguitch lake elk hunt



## justin46 (Oct 14, 2012)

Does anyone know where to find some big bulls in the panguitch lake area?


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Have you tried that meadow where there was a wallow just up from the road next to the dead trees across from the lake? Huge bull there. It scores 378 5/8".


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a fair answer.

I haven't hunted down there for years but the heard was pretty dismal. I'm afraid all you can do is glass, glass, and glass some more.

Best of luck.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Petition the wildlife board to allow night scopes with FLIR......THEN you'll find em.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That area north of highway 14 and south of highway 20 holds some bruisers I've been told.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> That area north of highway 14 and south of highway 20 *HELD* some bruisers I've been told.


FIFY


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

PM me.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

justin46 said:


> Does anyone know where to find some big bulls in the panguitch lake area?


Sure! There are a lot of people who know where to find some big bulls in the Pangitch Lake area!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother was out with his two daughters on the Panguitch unit during the muzzy deer hunt...they took pics of over 25 mature bulls in one area. I bet that if you called the DWR office in Cedar City, someone there could point you in the right direction!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well now Justin, you have 2 posts asking for advice on the late LE hunt, how about a report?


----------

